# Any info on Crenicichla Sp. Atabapo?



## mcdisgrace (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello all, I have a 66.5 gallon aquarium that will soon be free and one fish that has caught my interest is the Fire Pike Crenicichla Sp. Atabapo. I have not really found much info on this type of pike cichlid and my concerns are max size and temperament. I have seen people mention 14'' for a size so how do they do with smaller cichlids/plecos/catfish as I do not want a solo fish in a tank again.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

They are a beautiful fish, but require a very large tank and similarly sized tankmates. They are a piscivore with a big mouth and will easily get 14" in a relatively short time - and I've seen them close to 18". Smaller fish have one purpose for them - food. I wouldn't get this species if you want other fish in the tank, which is really too small for even one of these. There are smaller species of Pike Cichlids that might get along with medium to large Cichlids of other types.


----------



## mcdisgrace (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info and that is exactly why I asked first. I have had a "belly Crawler" pike in the past so I understand how the large mouth can come into play. I would love a pike in to tank however with where I am located options are extremely limited. We have one pet store with fish and they don't really care about fish because they make all their money on other stuff. Also finding online suppliers who ship here is a bit tricky, so my options are limited. Thanks for the info and I shall move on and accept the Atabapo is not for me.


----------

